# Does anyone know a company that makes Custom Poly Bags for Tshirts?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

My brother got a shirt made by I think the company was Tee Fury? The shirt was cool, but what caught my eye was their Custom Poly Bags they shipped the shirts in!

It was a plastic/poly bag which had their name & logo. 

Does anyone know a place that does this? If so, please give me a link & If you know the price let me know!

Thank You so much!


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

Plastic Bags Paper Bags Clear Plastic Bags Custom Printed Bags for Promotions, Packaging and Shipping Supplies They are located in California. Or you can just google custom poly bags for t-shirts to find something closer to you, wherever you are.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks brother  Im going to check this out...


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok if any east coast guys who know any east coast (Ohio) companies or close to it... let me know their company names.

I tried the california company, great people, quick quote.. it just the shipping was $300. So if anyone uses someone closer to Ohio let me know!


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

Just what I needed! But what size would you Reccomended buying? Mainly for tee and shirt shipping.


----------



## draginlow (Dec 5, 2010)

i been using a co on ebay, they dont have a printed logo but i have a stack of the cheap stickers made with my logo and i put a shirt size sticker on the outside of the bag. looks pretty nice. fast shipping and really nice bags, dont forget cheap ha ha. $15.95 +$8.55 for shipping on 100 bags, they sell them in a different quantity's up to 300. i have had good luck so far and they are low static unlike others ones i tried. 100 12 7 16 x 16 1 4 Clear Resealable Poly Cello Bopp Bags for 12x16 Item | eBay


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow thank you will be buyin the ebay ones for my shirts and slapping a sticker on them simple and easy!


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

ULINE has T-shirts bags.
Just Google them.

Russ


----------

